# Geting a pup or older qustion



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I've decided I want a lgd. Hubby and I are both thinking a older dog is best. We don't know how to train them this way they would already know the commands and such. I found someone that raises them to 6 months to a yr old. She will do extras that we would like them to learn. She believes pack training is best.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

TiffofMo said:


> Ok I've decided I want a lgd. Hubby and I are both thinking a older dog is best. We don't know how to train them this way they would already know the commands and such. I found someone that raises them to 6 months to a yr old. She will do extras that we would like them to learn. She believes pack training is best.


Ok hit the send again sorry. Anyway I've been told by my vet to get a puppy as its best to raise them with your herd so which is best pup or older dog do u guys think? We have no experience with these dogs so I would like you all option.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would think you should get a puppy because if you get an older dog they might get upset not being with a herd they're used to. If you are having trouble losing animals you will need to get an older dog that can be a better defense. If you get a puppy and they're more likey to bond with the herd. Get a pair though! If a pack of coyotes attacks the dog will have NO chance so you need to get a team and they're more likely to win against the pack. I would reccomend the Great Pyrenees, Maremma or an anatolian shepherd. Just remember you need a team of dogs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Even a pup (LGDs are still pups even at a year old) will deter predators.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I only have 2 acres so for know only 1 to see if she can be happy on a small amount of land. I'm really torn about breeds. We all perfer short haired dogs but it seams only pyr are human kid friendly. I've got 3 and there going to be out there with the goats a lot. So a family/ guard dog is a big need. I've heard it's ok to let them be part of the family as long as he stays with the herd. This decision is a big one and this is why I'm asking questions and looking up info know. Spring will hopefully be ready for one.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

If you want a short haired breed try an akbash or an Anatolian. They're both kid friendly and have short haired breeds. Whatever you do. You have to do the teams! Great Pyrenees a great dogs though. Our GP doesn't shed a lot when it's time. The GP is better because if they get bit by a predator it won't hurt them as much because of their thick coat. And I wouldn't reccomend you keep your family dogs with the goats. If its not an LGD breed its just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it would be a gamble either way. Either is going to take work, time, and training. I'd probably be more inclined to go with one that's already had some training, but I can see benefits to starting with a puppy.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guy i think i will stick with a puppy. I think with us having kids it would be best. Im really liking the anatolian shepherd info ive been reading. they sound like what ive been wanting.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree puppy your human kids will always come first and not all older dogs are kid friendly. That's why I never get a dog that's older then say 5 months old three IMO is best. Also if your goats have really never been around dogs they might not freak so bad about a little puppy but that's just a guess I don't have a Lgd


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

TiffofMo said:


> I only have 2 acres so for know only 1 to see if she can be happy on a small amount of land. I'm really torn about breeds. We all perfer short haired dogs but it seams only pyr are human kid friendly. I've got 3 and there going to be out there with the goats a lot. So a family/ guard dog is a big need. I've heard it's ok to let them be part of the family as long as he stays with the herd. This decision is a big one and this is why I'm asking questions and looking up info know. Spring will hopefully be ready for one.


We have experience breeding/raising and placing LGD. (Pups, juveniles & young adults.) I have spoken with families who have other breeds...but we have Maremmas or Maremma-X.

Most LGD take 36mo to mature fully. They are still very much puppies at 12mo old...but look big like an adult.

We have Maremma working on small acreage...and have sent our dogs to farms 14 acres or less. BUT-- they bark--all LGD bark---neighbors can complain. Keep that in mind. You cannot train an LGD NOT to bark...it would be like training a Lab not to swim...

You'll also need to consider how much hands on time you have. An LGD puppy will require a LOT of hours of input throughout the first 12 months (unless you have an adult-PROVEN LGD to raise the pup for you.) Not "training" per sey...more babysitting, teach-by-example, and re-inforcement of good behaviour.

It's not so scary to buy your first one. We were all confused at first too, and we learned they are very good by instinct alone...you just need to "mold them" a little like you do with toddler children.

But as a breeder, we make sure everyone _understands fully _the commitment of owning an LGD before a purchase, during a purchase, and after a purchase. Our goals are for the farm to have what they need from our dogs...and our dogs to be happy with a lifetime working home. It will be a 3yr process of a puppy growing to full adult.

I have several families who'd be happy to talk with you about their experiences with both juvenile verses puppy. They've gotten both from us and see the differences. They can tell you how Maremmas are.

Also to consider: Maremmas are excellent with children and pets. Loyal and brave...and come in a variety of coat types... I have heard that Anatolians and Akbash are more aggressive/intense than Maremmas. Suitable for work where you need aggressive bravery.

There is a lot of info on our website(s) about the Maremma breed, training and examples of dogs with family yet work the farm too. there is a chart there too, of a USDA survey on LGD breeds....oddly the crossbreds (hybrids) scored highest.

We'll have pups Oct 1st, and if they are not all sold by CHRISTmas, some will stay for juvenile training and be ready in the Spring.

Please feel free to contact me at any time for help. *Always glad to share my experience/knowledge.* And you don't have to buy one of our pups to pick my brain :thinking:

Link: *Maremma History and some video etc*
Also a page with photos of Maremma with *children/pets: *


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Even a pup (LGDs are still pups even at a year old) will deter predators.


I agree Nanc...they can make a really big noise even at 8mo old. They might not be confident enough to do the killing (alone) at that young age...but the coyote don't know that when they hear all the barking. Most predators will "move on" to a place that doesn't have LGD barking....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

One thing as well (there is a nice discussion on this in the Guarding animals section of Homesteading Forums)-- a LGD, while fierce with predators, may not AT ALL guard against people. 

Dogs are pack animals too- wouldnt hurt to get something guardy (GSD or something that you like) for house/kid protection...

And yes pups are best if you have kids. That came up too-- one thing is make sure the whole family is present for the pups first introduction-- LGDs do not like it when something strange or new shows up- they protect "their" animals....
(The issue was around someone bringing home a LGD and a week later her kids showed up, and the dog was aggressive to them when they got in with the goats-- he had not been introduced)...


----------

